# Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite



## Epic-Marathon (30. Januar 2016)

Die Mountain-Bike Zeitschrift empfahl in einer ihren letzten Ausgaben bei Marathon, CC-Bikes eine Länge von ca. 80 mm für den Vorbau und ca. 700 mm für den Lenker. Der Trend geht tendenziell, wie an anderer Stelle beschrieben wurde,  zu kürzeren Vorbauten und etwas breiteren Lenkern. Die Oberrohre werden länger. Vor zwei, drei Jahren waren die Vorbauten tendenziell 10 bis 20 mm länger.
Da ich am überlegen bin, mir ein neues Bike anzuschaffen und ich aufgrund meiner Körpermaße zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen liege, habe ich die Wahl entweder einen L-Rahmen mit 70 - 80 mm Vorbau zu wählen. Bei "M"  würde der Vorbau bei ungefähr 90 - 100 mm liegen. 

Gibt es Personen hier im Forum, die in letzter Zeit zu kürzeren Vorbauten gewechselt sind? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## maik76 (31. Januar 2016)

Das ist doch sehr individuell zu betrachten. Kommt doch auf den Körper und die Rahmengeometrie an. Ich fahre an meinem Epic in XL einen 90er Vorbau und der Lenker ist 720mm breit. Hatte zuvor einen 100mm Vorbau und dabei das Gefühl zu gestreckt zu sitzen. Jetzt passt es optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (1. Februar 2016)

Je kürzer der Vorbau je breiter ganz du den lenker wählen, genau so umgekehrt.
Bei einem Lenker von zb 720mm in verbindung mit einem 70mm Vorbau bist du ungefährt soweit vorgebeugt wie bei einem 680 Lenker und 90mm Vorbau.

Es ist sehr individuell, kommt dann auch noch drauf an wie du mit dem Winkel zurecht kommts was die Handgelenke betrifft.
Ich fahre einen auf 700mm Lenker + 70 Vorbau, Rahmengröße18.5" bin 1.75m. 
Bei länger trettpassagen auf festen untergrung greife ich gerne innerhalb der eigentlichen Griff weil für mich die Position entspanter ist als immer so breit zu greifen.


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe dieses Verhältnis von Lenkerbreite zu Vorbaulänge bei einem horizontal verlaufenden Vorbau (effektiv in Einbaulage 0°) ausgerechnet und komme auf folgende Verhältnisse bei denen an einem Bike mit horrizontaler Oberrohrlänge von 62,2cm die Winkelverhältnisse des Fahrers gleich bleiben:


----------

